# VB und DB abholen



## Tenlegs (14 Oktober 2007)

Hallo,

ich möchte mir ein Tool zu basteln welches nach einer voreingestellten Zeit den Inhalt zweier Datenbausteine aus einer S7-400 abholt, und die Daten in einen CSV File schreibt.

Zugriff auf die Steuerung habe ich mit einem IBH Link S7 (Ethernet).

Als Grundlage für meine Bastelarbeit habe ich das VB.Net Beispiel aus dem Treiberpaket von IBH benutzt, und mir Visual Studio (VB) Express runtergeladen.

Nun habe ich das Problem das jenes Tool auf meinem WinXP Prof PC läuft und auf einem XP Home eben nicht.

Wie macht man denn eine Anwendung für alle Möglichen Windows Versionen bereit ?

Mir ist natürlich klar das es für einen VB Anfänger schon eine üble Baustelle ist, aber die Death-Line ist so in 26 Jahren, da geh ich in Rente.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## jabba (14 Oktober 2007)

Hallo Tenlegs,

da liegt in erster Linie an der eingeschränkzen Netzwerkfunktionalität von XP Home, diese System sollte dann auch nur im "Home.-Bereich" eingesetzt werden. Versuch doch mal statt IBH ob Libnodave da besser funktioniert. Da ist ja ein Testprogramm bei.


----------



## Tenlegs (14 Oktober 2007)

Das mach ich gleich mal.

Danke für den Tip.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Tenlegs (19 Oktober 2007)

Libnodave war eine gute Idee, IBH funktioniert auch.

Das Libnodave so für lau zu haben ist finde ich seltsam. Das ist ja nun doch eine sehr professsionelle Geschichte.

Denk ich mal...


----------



## jabba (20 Oktober 2007)

Also wenn Du als Entwickler mal die Preise von solchen Tools siehst,
dann kann einem schwarz vor Augen werden.

Wenn man eine Software 10-20 mal im Jahr Anwenden kann, rechnet sich das auch, selber entwickeln kostet natürlich auch einiges. Ich hab in den letzten acht Jahren gerademal 7 Lizenzen für Prodave benötigt, und die rechne ich halt in meine Kalkulation mit ein.

Zu Libnodave, hast du natürlich zum Teil Recht mit den Bedenken. Ich weiss nicht wieviele Leute dahinter stecken, aber durch das Open-Source ist die Entwicklung offen. Dann dürftest Du auch keinem Linux vertrauen.
Bei meinem IBH-Link war auch eine DLL dabei, die ist auch frei . Da mach ich mir mehr gedanken, das vieleicht Vista nicht mehr unterstützt wird, weil die vieleicht die Entwicklung einstellen, oder ein Update dann teuer ist als ein anderes Tool (Nur ein Beispiel mit IBH, keine Andeutung)

Mein Aussendienstler von Siemens hat mir vor drei Jahren gesagt , Prodave wird eingestellt, es sind aber trotzdem neue Versionen erschienen. Also so etwas kann dir überall passieren, und hat nix mit kostenlos zu tun. Ich bin auch kein Freund davon, da meist die Reife und Pflege der Software fehlt. Aber Libnodave macht mir da einen sehr vertrauenswürdigen Eindruck.


----------



## Tenlegs (20 Oktober 2007)

Hallo Jabba,

"SELTSAM" kam etwas anders rüber als ich das gemeint hatte. Ich fange gerade erst mal an mich näher mit der Materie zu befassen.

Libnodave ist frei verfügbar, mit jedermenge an Beispielen usw.
Da steckt sehr viel Arbeit drin.

Würde sich bestimmt ganz gut verkaufen lassen. Einen Markt gibts doch augenscheinlich. das finde ich seltsam.

Obs nun gut oder schlecht ist kann ich noch nicht sagen, maße ich mir auch nicht an.

Prodave hab ich auch rumliegen, dachte so bei mir mit Support von Siemens ist das wohl kein Ding. Pustekuchen.

Hab ich mich schneller mit Libnodave und IBH auseinander gesetzt, und mir das selber reingezogen.
Einen Deltalogic NetLink USB hab ich auch noch rumliegen. Der ist als nächstes dran.

Die Anwendung die ich da geklöppelt habe gehört in die Kategorie "Dinge die die Welt nicht braucht"

Ich wollte halt nur wissen wie es geht.

Jetzt kann ich mir diverse Variablen in einer Excel Tabelle angucken. Toll.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## jabba (20 Oktober 2007)

Hallo Tenlegs,

das ist ja der Grundgedanke der Open-Source.
Für einen einzelnen ist so ein Projekt fast nicht zu stemmen,
alleine das ausprobieren auf den Rechnern und den Hardwaresystemen.
Gerade hier kommt dieser Gedanke sehr gut zum tragen.
Und wenn ich sehe wie lange Siemens manchmal zum umsetzen auf ein anderes Betriebssystem dauert , so wird das bei einem Open-Source System eher schneller gehen.
Auf der Entwicklerseite stehen ja bestimmt keine die Langeweile haben,
sondern die z.B. selbst auf der Suche danach sind. Deshalb kommen die Beispiele und Anwendungen eher aus der Praxis als bei Siemens.


----------



## kaimay (28 Oktober 2007)

Hallo

Hasst du eine genaue Fehler Meldung, warum es nicht geht?

Es könnte auch am Fehlenden Dotnet Framework liegen.


----------



## jasmine (22 April 2015)

Eine typische Anfängersprache ist VisualBasic VB. Da gibt es auch jede menge Tutorials dafür im Netz. Als Hardware ist mir der IO-Warrior eingefallen aber der hat glaube ich keine Analogen Eingänge. Da wird sich aber auch was finden.
​


----------

